# Campagnolo Zonda 16r



## frankiefrijoles (Apr 25, 2012)

i just bought a lovely set off ebay and i wanna convert to 10 speed(currently 8 speed chorus). before i buy anything i wish i could get a definitive answer on what freehub would work. ive been doing alot of research and it seems i could use a mirage or older 9 speed record hub, both which have the smaller axle. also i keep seeing the FH-SC015 9/10 STANDARD axle freehub and would like to know if that would work? i know thats alot to ask but thanks

just fyi i have a set of new record hubs with the hollow axle id be very willing to gut if anyone has tried. i do know that the axle wont fit through the chorus hub shell but maybe a way to alter the 10 speed compatible freehub 

link to freehub in question

https://www.google.com/products/catal...ed=0CFYQ8wIwAQ


the hubs im watching and waiting on buying (excuse my girlfreinds shoes)


----------



## zacolnago (Feb 15, 2006)

I also did some research on this. I was told that the freehub from a late 90's Athena 9/10 speed hub will fit directly on the 8 speed Zonda or Shamal hubs. I never got around to testing this out for real though.


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

The freehub spline changed when Campagnolo went from 8 to 9 speed.
I used a converted 8 speed rear hub for years with a 10 speed Record group, but I see spoke grind marks on the RD pulley cage, so maybe it wasn't quite compatible after all. 
Maybe Bikerjulio or C40 can shed a light: Should a Zonda 16R also be redished for use with 9-10-11 speeds?

One option is of course to avoid using the biggest cog (Using the biggest cog as a dork disc is quite common in Paris-Roubaix). It's just to tighten the inner limit screw on the RD.


----------



## frankiefrijoles (Apr 25, 2012)

. So it's not as easy as getting a 9 speed Ihub with the smaller steel axle and swapping the freehub or entire internal?


----------



## frankiefrijoles (Apr 25, 2012)

got the mirage hub and it worked like a charm. also save me a few grams


----------



## bikerjulio (Jan 19, 2010)

Dish will be fine - with the change to 8-speed, hubs went to a 130mm spacing - as today.

I don't have personal experience with this conversion, but from the parts drawings it looks to me like 9-speed Athena or Veloce freehubs should work. Not so much Mirage since it used cartridge bearings instead of loose ball. http://www.campagnolo.com/repository/documenti/en/spares99-B.pdf

Of the hubs on OP's post - Record will go for a good price and not to be used for parts. Veloce is the one to go for. I'm less sure about the Mirage.

ps. link did not work.


----------

